# puppy not weaned



## luvmymuts (Apr 23, 2010)

Sunday my boyfriend came home with a 7week old black lab/boxer puppy. She is insanely cute but we are having some trouble with her. Neither one of us is new to owning a dog. I fostered dogs for the last 7 years and he has had numerous dogs as well. When he got her her previous owners had her and her siblings on the side of the road in a puppy pen with no shade (96 degrees outside) and no water. She is skin and bones. Also they were nursing from there mom and had not been weaned. They were being given away free and all looked miserable. Needless to say he couldn't pass her up. She is having really bad SA and is scared of everything. I am getting a clock that ticks today to hopefully help her feel more secure but Im wondering if you guys have any other suggestions. Already have puppy milk, and I bring my 12 week old puppy over every day to be with her and us.


----------



## PiedmontMom (Apr 12, 2010)

At 7 weeks a puppy doesn't need milk anymore. Give it the same food you're giving to your 12 week pup. Stimulate it's mind and body. Has it had a vet visit yet?


----------



## luvmymuts (Apr 23, 2010)

She's going to the vet Saturday. We've been feeding a mixture of regular food and the milk to make the transition easier. I've just never seen a 7week old puppy acting this young before. Its very strange and hard to explain. I've had a lot of puppies but they were all weaned. I guess Im just wondering if there is anything different I should be doing because of her not being weaned.


----------



## CandJHarris (Apr 29, 2010)

luvmymuts said:


> She's going to the vet Saturday. We've been feeding a mixture of regular food and the milk to make the transition easier. I've just never seen a 7week old puppy acting this young before. Its very strange and hard to explain. I've had a lot of puppies but they were all weaned. I guess Im just wondering if there is anything different I should be doing because of her not being weaned.


Are you sure she's 7 weeks? The previous "owner" could have been misleading just to get rid of them. By seven weeks pups should be on some kind of puppy food and mom would be letting them know that nursing was not longer an option.


----------



## wabanafcr (Jun 28, 2007)

CandJHarris said:


> Are you sure she's 7 weeks? The previous "owner" could have been misleading just to get rid of them. By seven weeks pups should be on some kind of puppy food and mom would be letting them know that nursing was not longer an option.


I agree with the first part of this, but not the second. I had mom dogs who would let their pups nurse at 6 MONTHS if I allowed them to! 

I would question the age of the pup as well. Is there any way to get her to the vet before Saturday? I would also be VERY leery of having my 12-week old puppy around this one before it has seen the vet and been vetted, wormed and vaccinated. At 12 weeks, your pup might not have total immunity from several diseases and you have no idea what this younger pup has been exposed to. I know you are thinking about socialization, but you are taking a huge health risk.


----------



## doxiemommy (Dec 18, 2009)

I agree about not having the pups together. Twelve week old pups are not done with their vaccines, and your new one hasn't even started! Plus, because of the way you found it, it could have been exposed to lots of things, and you don't want to expose your other pup! 
As far as the new pup, I would do lots of comforting. Also, put a kitchen timer near the pup, because it can emulate mama's heart beat. And, when you are not able to be right near the new pup, put a piece of your clothing with her that hasn't been washed so that your scent can comfort her.
I second the vet ASAP! Good luck!


----------



## luvmymuts (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks for all the advice. My vet also goes to church with me and said to bring her by today and we'll go from there. She also doesn't think Chewy is 7weeks.


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

Pls let us know the results....


----------



## luvmymuts (Apr 23, 2010)

Well, the vet said she definitely is not 7 weeks. She said she looks like she might be between 5-6. Said to wean her off the milk slowly and still bring her in on Saturday to get wormed and all that. She's doing better. Each day she seems to feel more comfortable.


----------



## paux (Jul 26, 2009)

Wow, you should have the owner of the mother dog reported to animal control. It's illegal to sell or give away dogs under 8 weeks of age in many states - 5 weeks is just preposterous. http://www.animallaw.info/articles/ovuspuppysaletable.htm


----------



## luvmymuts (Apr 23, 2010)

We dont know who they are. They were just giving them away for free on the side of the road. Otherwise, I would have done that Monday. She seems to be doing better each day. She is VERY attatched to both of us already and we are just spoiling her rotten!


----------



## FridaysMom (May 9, 2010)

Okay, so now we need PICS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

